Ask HN: Where to start learning web development? - ericxa
======
vladmk
I'd definitely start with codeacademy. There's two ways I look at it, if you
want to be front end and start easy then go into html and javascript front end
design then work to the back end. If you want to be a software developer or
engineer start with back end development aka C, C# etc, but it will take more
math. Up to your own path. I'd also suggest a small project idea in your head
you want to accomplish. I just wanted to create a website, did it and then
lost my passion, but in the process of that project learned a lot. Lastly,
paying someone on upwork.com a dev for example to keep you accountable and
teach you javascript for $5 an hour is actually a great hack for me after I
finished codeacademy.

------
spraveenitpro
This
[http://eloquentjavascript.net/index.html](http://eloquentjavascript.net/index.html)

------
sukhadatkeereo
I used codecademy for HTML, CSS, JS, and SQL. I found their material to be
simple and easy to follow. Their practice problems were quite helpful too.
[https://www.codecademy.com/catalog/subject/web-
development](https://www.codecademy.com/catalog/subject/web-development)

------
gakos
Definitely recommend Udacity! They offer various free courses and nanodegrees
in topics like full stack, mobile, and react. I’ve taken a few of their
nanodegrees and supplemented with other online courses from Wes Bos and React
Training to good effect.

------
tboyd47
MDN has some great, up-to-date docs on the underlying techs of HTML, CSS, and
JS.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn)

------
kingkongjaffa
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/map](https://www.freecodecamp.org/map)

